# How to sex baby Orchids



## Love2read (Nov 14, 2013)

How soon can you tell the difference between a male and female Orchid mantis?

I have some babies that I bought last month that are at L3/L4 and I can't see a big difference between any of them as far as size. Is there normally a noticeable difference at this age? Also, is there a visual difference in color between males/females at all?

Does anyone have any pics of male and female Orchids between L3-L5 that they could share to help show the difference?

I tried googling, but it's next to impossible to find any really good info about them. :/


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2013)

There are ways to tell the difference at that young stage, but I am not skilled to do it without the Orchid being perfectly still and without super magnification, The easiest way is to wait until they get the necklace, which comes in the next molt or one thereafter. The females will get an olive green band around the prothoracic area and the males will show one colored the familar (to Orchids) rusty brown. I will try to send you some pics if you send to me your email address. I am [email protected]


----------



## sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Rich S said:


> There are ways to tell the difference at that young stage, but I am not skilled to do it without the Orchid being perfectly still and without super magnification, The easiest way is to wait until they get the necklace, which comes in the next molt or one thereafter. The females will get an olive green band around the prothoracic area and the males will show one colored the familar (to Orchids) rusty brown. I will try to send you some pics if you send to me your email address. I am [email protected]


This is the only way I can tell, lol. The wait and see necklace method


----------



## Love2read (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you!  

I'm pretty sure they're all at L4 now, so hopefully I'll find out with the next molt.  

I did take pics of each of them last night, so I'll post them in a bit.


----------



## Toxic (Nov 14, 2013)

Leg petals are more round and kinda drop down more on females. Males leg petals just kinda go almost straight. Also if you take a picture you can segment count at 4th instar. The neckless is not 100% as it changes colour coming into and out of a moult. So unless you get it at the right time you can be misled. But 4th instar you should also see very small wing buds on the males. As they are pre sub.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2013)

This is the surest method and, if you have the means and patience, it can be done as early as L2-L3.

At the very end of the last segment on the underside the female have a small notch or "V". The males lack this indentation as can be seen in the photos below. It's not easy to see but it's there.


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Nov 14, 2013)

After first molt: Females more flatten back end. Males more upright and tubular back ends.


----------



## Love2read (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you so much Precarious! That seems like a much more straightforward method of sexing.  

Here are pics of the 4 babies:







I'm thinking that 1 and 3 are probably boys and 2 and 4 are girls. I hope! I'd hate to end up with all boys or 3 boys and only 1 girl. *eye twitch* e.e Hopefully I can figure them out for-sure soon so I can work on getting the boys to slow down before it's too late. :/


----------



## Toxic (Nov 15, 2013)

Number 1 female. 2 and 3 not 100% but thinking male. 4 deffo male


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 15, 2013)

That actually wouldn't be too bad, it just means extra males if she eats/injures one


----------



## Love2read (Nov 23, 2013)

#1 molted into an L5 yesterday and there was pretty much zero change in size and the collar is brown. So I think it's safe to assume he's a boy.


----------



## kobelu3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Where do u get them? They are so adorable and I was just gonna say the necklaces! ;D


----------



## PIaf94 (Nov 25, 2013)

I would wait on that. The necklace on my L5 female orchid didn't turn green till after a day or two.


----------



## sally (Nov 25, 2013)

Love2read said:


> #1 molted into an L5 yesterday and there was pretty much zero change in size and the collar is brown. So I think it's safe to assume he's a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You can see the wingbuds also.


----------



## Love2read (Nov 28, 2013)

I didn't even notice the wingbuds. Aww...his tiny wings are so cute! &lt;3

So, do males get their wingbuds at L5? I would assume that means females get them at L6?


----------



## sally (Nov 29, 2013)

Love2read said:


> I didn't even notice the wingbuds. Aww...his tiny wings are so cute! &lt;3
> 
> So, do males get their wingbuds at L5? I would assume that means females get them at L6?


I don't know... I didn't mark the instars this time  Being lazy...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't count either, but next molt is adult!


----------

